

Facespook: Russian spies order $1mln software to influence social networks - jkaljundi
http://rt.com/politics/intelligence-orders-influencing-social-619/

======
rada
Original Kommersant article (in Russian):

<http://www.kommersant.ru/pda/kommersant.html?id=2009256>

